
It’s Official: Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Buys Stake in Paytm - yarapavan
https://www.livemint.com/Companies/eHEd0FaBESIBZXh9hGU2OM/Its-official-Warren-Buffetts-Berkshire-buy-stake-in-Paytm.html
======
virtuabhi
Just removed this post from dead. Not sure why a investment by Warren Buffet
in tech startup and in India is not worth discussion.

